# 'CLIPINT' and other subcategories of Intelligence



## Greymatters (22 Sep 2008)

Instead of hijacking the thread this is from....



			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, adding to the* CLIPINT * here, here's a bit more information:  why there's a process in place, as well as a bit more info of the father's situation, courtesy of Canadian Press as of 16 Sept 08 - usual disclaimer and MSM caveats apply:



This is the first Ive seen of this term and it gave me a chuckle.  Any other odd Int-related terms out there that others may not be aware of, and how would you define it?

CLIPINT - definition?
RUMINT - definition?

Others?


_Mods - this could potentially be useful, so put it in admin - but if its really off-track, feel free to label as 'radio chatter'..._


----------



## gaspasser (22 Sep 2008)

CLIPINT= the innocuous gathering of information from often minor media sources that provide 5 second audio-visual sound bites and obscure one line quotes from "reliable" sources that have absolutely no contributing factors to society except to provide someone with thier 15 seconds of fame.
?????????
Sound like good BS so far??

RUMNIT= be able to glean reliable long winded stories from minor and multiple workshop rumours.

??????
Getting Better??
BYT extends chuckles.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Sep 2008)

I made up the term CLIPINT as an abbreviation for CLIPPing INTelligence - it's a little more narrow than OSINT only because it refers to MSM clippings or stories (as opposed to web fora, bulletin boards and other open sources).  Although I like BYT's less generic, more MSM-caveat-based definition better  ;D

RUMINT I've seen used elsewhere on the threads
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24311/post-551112.html#msg551112
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/50234/post-528733.html#msg528733
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/42807/post-374339.html#msg374339
as an acronym (to my understanding) for RUMour INTelligence.  Again, I chuckle more at BYT's perspicacious summary as well....  ;D


----------



## MarkOttawa (22 Sep 2008)

Then there's MOMINT.  For quite a while in the 80s and early 90s, when almost no-one had access to TV on the job (no Internet natch), my mother, an avid watcher of CNN, would phone me with the latest hot poop.

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## medaid (22 Sep 2008)

RUMINT or as our USMC brethren would like to call it SCUTTLEBUTT

It is often the type of conversation at the smoke pits, water coolers, Timmy runs or other forms of gathering where people come together and chat or talk in an informal or formal setting. 

The information being delivered are often stories or conversations from others that have a hint of truth to it. Often it is all true, but the operator who decides to utilize the RUMINT must sift through it carefully. 

RUMINT confirmations are often utilized in forms of questions to people who are actually in the know. 

As much as people like to down play RUMINT, it is my observation that RUMINT is what INT either OSINT or HUMINT or just INT community in general are based on. RUMINT is what kick starts the whole machine.

An example of RUMINT would be Informant A overhears something at the market when he was having lunch. Informant A then decides to take that piece of information and hand it off to HUMINT Operator B. Now when HUMINT Operator B gets the info, he/she will double check it with his or her other sources. Then they pass it on to INT Op C at the next debrief. Then the wheel rolls and rolls and rolls. It all gets kick started with RUMINT


----------



## Greymatters (22 Sep 2008)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> CLIPINT= the innocuous gathering of information from often minor media sources that provide 5 second audio-visual sound bites and obscure one line quotes from "reliable" sources that have absolutely no contributing factors to society except to provide someone with thier 15 seconds of fame.



Nice one...   ;D


----------



## George Wallace (22 Sep 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> RUMINT or as our USMC brethren would like to call it SCUTTLEBUTT
> 
> It is often the type of conversation at the smoke pits, water coolers, Timmy runs or other forms of gathering where people come together and chat or talk in an informal or formal setting.
> 
> ...



Ah yes! but it is nowhere as accurate as the "Wives Net".    ;D


----------



## Greymatters (22 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Ah yes! but it is nowhere as accurate as the "Wives Net".    ;D



WIFINT?


----------



## MarkOttawa (22 Sep 2008)

But older moms with children gone generally have more time to devote to wider INT matters than wives in full season.

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Sep 2008)

Since barbers and cab drivers seem to have good environmental awareness....

BARBINT and CABINT?


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Sep 2008)

From this posting:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/80074/post-762218.html#msg762218

SPECINT - SPECulation INTelligence (see also RUMINT, scuttlebutt)


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Sep 2008)

CRAP INT....taken from....well you know where the good phone numbers are... :blotto:


----------



## gaspasser (25 Sep 2008)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Since barbers and cab drivers seem to have good environmental awareness....
> 
> BARBINT and CABINT?


...and I'm reminded of the Air Farce...


...NO VIZAaa...!!!


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Sep 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> CRAP INT....taken from....well you know where the good phone numbers are... :blotto:



Or would that be PORTPOTINT (PORTa POTty INT), depending on the...... venue?


----------

